# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τα καναρίνα Timbrado Espanol!

## serafeim

Εδω οποιος εχει απορια με τα καναρινια αυτα μπορει να την γραψει εδω!!

Ας αρχησω να ρωταω κι εγω μιας και μου καρφωθηκε κατι!!
Ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραδο intermidiate(intermidio) κανει μικρα, αυτα τα μικρα (αρσενικα μονο) μπορουμε να τα κανουμε classico ή το αντιθετο?
Δηλαδη να ακουει Classico δασκαλο μονο!! Η ειναι μεσα στο αιμα τους ?

----------


## yannis37

αν πουν ειναι timbrado, 
αν οχι ειναι αλλη ρατσα........ :Rolleye0012:

----------


## kostas24

φίλε το timbrado,όπως σου είπε και ο Γιάννης θα πει ότι ακούσει.δηλαδή θα στρέψει προς το classico.το πόσο καλό θα γίνει είναι άλλο θέμα βέβαια....πάντως πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι αυτή η κίνηση είναι άσκοπη και λάθος,διότι εάν θέλει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί με classico, παίρνει classico και δεν μπαίνει σε πειραματισμούς.το idermidio προέκυψε από το classico ύστερα από χρόνια προσπαθειών.πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κάτι τέτοιο.......

----------


## piranhas2

τι διαφορα εχει το  classico απο το  idermidio??

----------


## jk21

τα classico εχουν κατα κυριο λογος δεδομενες τις περισσοτερες συνεχομενες νοτες και καποιες ημισυνεχομενες ,ενω το τραγουδι του στολιζουν συνηθως με καλη εκπαιδευση και καποιες ασυνεχεις 

τα intermediate εχουν κατα κυριο λογο ημισυνεχομενες και καποιες ασυνεχεις και νομιζω ελαχιστες συνεχεις που δειχνουν ομως ξεκαθαρα την προελευση του πουλιου και την ρατσα του .Προήλθε απο επιλεκτικα ζευγαρωματα στην πορεια των χρονων ,ωστε γενετικα και με συνεχη εκπαιδευση ,να μεταδιδονται νοτες απο το ημισυνεχομενο και ασυνεχες ρεπερτοριο ,που ειχαν παρατηρηθει σε καποιους γεννητορες ή δασκαλους 

απλα τα παραθετω αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτος ,γιατι δεν ειμαι απο τους πολυ καλους γνωστες της ιστοριας του τιμπραντο

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.

και γω δεν ειμαι κατοχος της "γνωσης για το timbrado", αλλα θα παραθεσω το τι εχω αντιληφθει εγω για τις κατηγοριες και ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει σωστα.

Τα timbrados διαχωριζονται σε 3 κατηγοριες.

CLASICO (συνεχης γραμμη - αναφερεται απο καποιους και σαν γραμμή της Mαδριτης)
Oνομαζεται clasico γιατι το τραγουδι τους ειναι πιο κοντα σε αυτο που περιεγραφαν οι πρωτοι κωδικες φωνης που καταρτιστηκαν για τα timbrados.
Το τραγουδι τους εχει μεταλλικη χροια και περιεχει ηχους κυλαριστους και συνεχομενους. Ηχους που θυμιζουν καπως  τον ηχο του κουδουνιου  πορτας (και λεγονται timbres), αλλα και αλλους βαθυτερης  χροιας ηχους.

FLOREADO (μη συνεχης ή ημι-συνεχης)
Τα πουλια αυτα αυξανουν την πολυπλοκοτητα του τραγουδιου παρουσιαζοντας πολυπλοκες νοτες -floreo, καλυπτοντας ετσι τα κενα απο την ελειψη τους σε συνεχες ρεπερτοριο. Λειπουν ολες οι συνεχομενες νοτες εκτος απο αυτες που προκυπτουν απο ταυτοχρονη αποδοση περισσοτερων ηχων  (duoς & conjoined variations)

INTERMEDIO 
Ειναι η κατηγορια που βρισκεται αναμεσα στις 2 αλλες ακραιες κατηγοριες timbrado  και μπορει να αποδωσει καποιες συνεχεις νοτες αλλα και να εχει καποια πολυπλοκοτητα ηχοχρωματων. 

Για την βαθμολογια τους υπαρχουν 2 κωδικες: της FOCDE  και της FOE.
H FOCDE δεχεται στους «κολπους» της και τις τρεις κατηγοριες timbrado (με αναλογα καταρτισμενο πινακα βαθμολογιας), ενω η FOE δεχεται μονον στην clasico (συνεχη)
Καθε μια εχει τους δικους της κανονες και τον δικο της πινακα βαθμολογιας .
.

----------


## serafeim

Καταλαβα παιδια δεν με ενδιαφερει να αλλαξω γραμμη στα δικα μου απλα πληροφοριακα να ξερω μην με κοροιδεψουν και να ξερω τελος παντων...!!!
αν ηθελα κλασικο ο Δημητρης θα μου εδινε!!!

----------


## zaxos345

Παιδιά να κάνω και εγώ την πρώτη μου ερώτηση σχετικά με τα πουλάκια αυτά. Όπως ανέφερα και στην αυτοπαρουσίασή μου εκτός από τα Timbrado έχω και ένα καρδερινοκάναρο το οποίο κατά 80 % ''λέει'' καναρίνι και συγκατοικεί στον ίδιο χώρο με τα καναρίνια. Είναι αρκετά καλός (τουλάχιστο για το δικό μου αμάθευτο αυτί), ανταγωνιστικός και ''φωνακλάς''.
Αν εξαιρέσω τον μπαμπά που ήρθε έτοιμος ''φωνητικά'' στο σπίτι μου, να υποθέσω ότι τα δύο μικρά που έχω 2 και 1 έτους έχουν επηρεαστεί φωνητικά από το καρδερινοκάναρο? Παράλληλα να σημειώσω ότι στην περιοχή που μένω λόγω ύπαρξης ενός μικρού δασυλίου κοντά, γίνεται χαμός από καρδερίνες, φλώρους και κοτσίφια, ΠΑΝΔΑΙΣΙΑ τα πρωινα΄και ειδικά το σούρουπο. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση με ακουστική, μέσω cd, διδασκαλία να διορθώσω κάτι? τουλάχιστον στον μικρό?
Να πω ότι αυτοσκοπός μου δεν είναι ο διαγωνισμός, αλλά απλά η διατήρηση της ιδαίτερης φωνής αυτών των πουλιών, αν το καταφέρω.
Ούτως ή άλλως τα χαίρομαι, τα απολαμβάνω και τα αγαπάω όταν ''χαλάνε'' τον κόσμο όλα μαζί τα απογεύματα!!!

Γιάννης

----------


## panos70

το οτι λενε κατι απο τιμπραντο λενε ,αλλα με την ελευση του καρδερινοκαναρου ,τα μικρα εχουν χαλασει το ρεπερτοριο τους ...ισως και ο πατερας,για να εχουμε καθαρο ρεπερτοριο τιμπραντο ,πρεπει να εχουμε μονο τιμπραντο στην κατοχη μας κι οσο γινετε μακρια αλλους ηχους που μπορει να τα επηρεασουν

----------


## serafeim

Φιλε ειναι μεγαλα τα πουλια για να τους αλλαξεις κατι!!! Να τους προσθεσεις σιγουρα ομως μπορεις!!!
Μπορεις να προσθεσεις και αλλες φωνες στο ρεπερτοριο τους με το cd που λες!!!

----------


## zaxos345

Παναγιώτη ο καρδερινοκάναρος προϋπήρχε, τα Timbrado ήρθαν μετά χωρίς να υπάρχει η γνώση που αποκτώ σιγά σιγά και από εδω μέσα. Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι μπορεί να επηρεάζονται και από τα άγρια πουλάκια που υπάρχουν τριγύρω?
Τέλως πάντων, θα προσπαθήσω και ότι γίνει, στα επόμενα που θα έρθουν με το καλό θα δώ τι θα κάνω!!!

Γιάννης

----------


## lefteris13

> Φιλε ειναι μεγαλα τα πουλια για να τους αλλαξεις κατι!!! Να τους προσθεσεις σιγουρα ομως μπορεις!!!
> Μπορεις να προσθεσεις και αλλες φωνες στο ρεπερτοριο τους με το cd που λες!!!


το πρωτο που λες αναιρει το αλλο μετα..ή μπορει να αλλαξει ή δε μπορει, η προσθηκη δεν ειναι αλλαγη;..μετα τη 2η πτερροροια λιγο πολυ κλεινει το ρεπερτοριο.τωρα κατα ποσο εχουν επηρεαστει τα μικρα που μεγαλωσαν εχοντας το καρδερινοκαναρο μαζι και τα αλλα αγρια στον περιβαλλοντα χωρο εξαρταται, εχοντας μαθει και εξασκησει το αυτι στο ρεπερτοριο των τιμπραντο, το καταλαβαινεις αυτο.

----------


## serafeim

Τιποτα δεν αναιρει... Εννοειται πως εχει διαφορα το 'προσθηκη' απο το 'αλλαγη'!!!!

----------


## orion

> Παιδιά να κάνω και εγώ την πρώτη μου ερώτηση σχετικά με τα πουλάκια αυτά. Όπως ανέφερα και στην αυτοπαρουσίασή μου εκτός από τα Timbrado έχω και ένα καρδερινοκάναρο το οποίο κατά 80 % ''λέει'' καναρίνι και συγκατοικεί στον ίδιο χώρο με τα καναρίνια. Είναι αρκετά καλός (τουλάχιστο για το δικό μου αμάθευτο αυτί), ανταγωνιστικός και ''φωνακλάς''.
> Αν εξαιρέσω τον μπαμπά που ήρθε έτοιμος ''φωνητικά'' στο σπίτι μου, να υποθέσω ότι τα δύο μικρά που έχω 2 και 1 έτους έχουν επηρεαστεί φωνητικά από το καρδερινοκάναρο? Παράλληλα να σημειώσω ότι στην περιοχή που μένω λόγω ύπαρξης ενός μικρού δασυλίου κοντά, γίνεται χαμός από καρδερίνες, φλώρους και κοτσίφια, ΠΑΝΔΑΙΣΙΑ τα πρωινα΄και ειδικά το σούρουπο. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση με ακουστική, μέσω cd, διδασκαλία να διορθώσω κάτι? τουλάχιστον στον μικρό?
> Να πω ότι αυτοσκοπός μου δεν είναι ο διαγωνισμός, αλλά απλά η διατήρηση της ιδαίτερης φωνής αυτών των πουλιών, αν το καταφέρω.
> Ούτως ή άλλως τα χαίρομαι, τα απολαμβάνω και τα αγαπάω όταν ''χαλάνε'' τον κόσμο όλα μαζί τα απογεύματα!!!
> 
> Γιάννης


  Η άποψή μου από τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία και τα όσα έχω ακούσει, δει, διαβάσει, συζητήσει κλπ είναι: α) αν θέλουμε να έχουμε timbrado και να ασχολούμαστε με τη φωνή του και την εκτροφή του "απαγορεύεται" να έχουμε στον ίδιο χώρο άλλα πουλιά! β) ένα πουλί 1 έτους έχει διαμορφωμένο ρεπερτόριο, όταν περάσει την πρώτη πτερόρροια (όχι του πρώτου καλοκαιριού σαν φετινάρι αλλά του δεύτερου), μπορεί να δεχθεί μόνο μικρές επιρροές (προς το χειρότερο ή/και προς το καλύτερο) αλλά τέτοιες που μάλλον ένας μη έμπειρος δεν μπορεί να διακρίνει, γ) σε ένα πουλί 2 ετών πλέον μάλλον δεν αλλάζει κάτι... γ) το cd θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει όταν τα πουλιά ήταν μικρά (από τη γέννησή τους έως τον 1 χρόνο)

----------


## zaxos345

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, το θέμα έγινε πιο ξεκάθαρο τώρα για μένα.

Γιάννης

----------


## zaxos345

Παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο cd με με φωνές που έχει αναρτηθεί και στο φόρουμ




ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικό ποιας φωνής Timbrado? ή είναι Mix?

Γιάννης

----------


## serafeim

Classico ακουω εγω ποιο πολυ σε αυτο το cd!! Τωρα αλλοι ξερουν ποιο καλα τις φωνες απο εμενα!! Σιγουρα θα σου πουνε!!!

----------


## orion

clasico και προσωπικά δε με τρελαίνει... είναι λίγο μονότονο, ξεψυχισμένο και με όχι και τόσο πλούσιο ρεπερτόριο που κόβει συνεχώς... αλλά περί ορέξεως...  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Θα συμφωνησω!!!

----------


## jk21

ηθελα να το πω και γω βρε Χρηστο οτι δεν λεει και πολλα πραγματα ,αλλα λεω ασε μην πω καμμια βλακεια γιατι δεν τα γνωριζω και τοσο καλα ... αλλα ειναι εμφανες .Για μενα ενα αλλο βιντεακι που εχω ανεβασει και μου ειχε πρωτοδειξει ο Γιωργης ο ασωτος  ,ειναι απο τα καλυτερα 




*Ένα πολύ καλό βιντεάκι με timbrados !*στο ποστ 30 εκει ,εχω και mp3 με το κομματι ,που ειχε φτιαξει ο Γιαννης ο john rider

----------


## serafeim

Γιωργο το θυμαμαι αυτο το πουλι!!!  :winky: 

Εμενα αυτο το πουλι και κανα 2 αλλα που δεν θα τα ανεβασω και μεσα απο συζητηση με τον Γιωργο αποφασησα να τα βαλω στο προγραμμα τους!!  :Happy: 
Μου αρεσει!!

----------

